# Lowering pH with High TA



## Sudz (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got a dilemma concerning my Red Zinfandel which has just finished fermentation.

My pH is 3.7 which should be around 3.5. And my TA is too high at about 9.5 which should be about 6.5.

How can I lower my pH without making my TA worse?


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have calcium Carbonat?


----------



## Sudz (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes I do. I know I can lower the TA with it but won't that make my pH even higher?


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2010)

shouldn't change to much


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

What is the process in using calcium carbonate?

Do you need to cold stabilize with it? I thought i read somewhere that CS aided the calcium carbonate.


----------



## frankr3 (Sep 4, 2010)

quick summary

for high ph and high ta - add calcium carbonate
for high ph and low ta - add ta
for low ph and high ta - add potassium carbonate


----------



## Flame145 (Oct 18, 2010)

frankr3 said:


> quick summary
> 
> for high ph and high ta - add calcium carbonate
> for high ph and low ta - add ta
> for low ph and high ta - add potassium carbonate



what about if your TA is fine but the ph is a little high ???
add tartaric acid ????


----------



## frankr3 (Oct 18, 2010)

if ta is fine and ph is high, here is my suggestion. high ph can cause spoilage. if your ph is under 3.6 leave it alone. if it is over, you can hit it with ta to lower it. remember ph also goes up slightly during malo which makes it worse.
the ta you add will cause the wine to more acidic, but it will soften in time, ph will not reduce over time.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

To add to what Frank siad, if you up the ta to get the ph into abtter range, yes it will be tart but you can always do mlf on it which will take away some of that tartness.


----------



## Flame145 (Oct 19, 2010)

frankr3 said:


> if ta is fine and ph is high, here is my suggestion. high ph can cause spoilage. if your ph is under 3.6 leave it alone. if it is over, you can hit it with ta to lower it. remember ph also goes up slightly during malo which makes it worse.
> the ta you add will cause the wine to more acidic, but it will soften in time, ph will not reduce over time.



OK I understand. Thanks for the help.


----------

